# Ladies Phantom



## Niftyirish (Nov 18, 2012)

Anyone have a Ladies Phantom they want to get rid of??


----------



## rlhender (Nov 18, 2012)

Niftyirish said:


> Anyone have a Ladies Phantom they want to get rid of??




I have a nice red one that I was wanting $1500 on and a blue that would need crazy money to make me let it go

Rick


----------



## Niftyirish (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Sounds like I need to find a fixer upper in somone's garage. Would like to see some pics if you get a chance.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Niftyirish said:


> Thanks for the reply. Sounds like I need to find a fixer upper in somone's garage. Would like to see some pics if you get a chance.




A girls Phantom won't be cheap no matter how you go about it. You may want to consider a Panther or even a Hornet if cost is an issue. The girls Phantom was only made in 1955 and they are much more difficult to locate than boys bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## rlhender (Nov 18, 2012)

Niftyirish said:


> Thanks for the reply. Sounds like I need to find a fixer upper in somone's garage. Would like to see some pics if you get a chance.





Here ya go
 There is a black one on Ebay that ends today, pretty rough and its over $600 last time I looked


----------



## Niftyirish (Nov 18, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> A girls Phantom won't be cheap no matter how you go about it. You may want to consider a Panther or even a Hornet if cost is an issue. The girls Phantom was only made in 1955 and they are much more difficult to locate than boys bikes. V/r Shawn




I'm finding that out. I just finished cleaning up a 52 Black Phantom that needs a mate for the wife. A Panther is looking good now.


----------



## Niftyirish (Nov 18, 2012)

rlhender said:


> Here ya go
> There is a black one on Ebay that ends today, pretty rough and its over $600 last time I looked




Wow! The're both spectacular I wouldn't part with either of them. 
Thanks for letting me see what the're supposed to look like.


----------



## miller32 (Nov 18, 2012)

GREAT LOOKING PHANTOMS rlhender!!!!



rlhender said:


> Here ya go
> There is a black one on Ebay that ends today, pretty rough and its over $600 last time I looked


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Just sold mine for $2450.00 shipped


----------



## rlhender (Jan 5, 2013)

I would take 2500 shipped for mine...It is really nice

Rick


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 5, 2013)

rlhender said:


> I would take 2500 shipped for mine...It is really nice
> 
> Rick




You should not have a problem selling.... You will find that number of $2500.00 is not a easy one to get it took a long time to sell mine. RARE bikes!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think you are right about getting that price especially since this one doesn't have the fore brake. These are still pretty rare bikes and the epitome of a deluxe post war girls bike. I have a green one and am still in the market for a blue one but my price point is about $1k south of the asking price. Hopefully MLC this year will hold some decent bargains! V/r Shawn


----------



## rlhender (Jan 5, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I think you are right about getting that price especially since this one doesn't have the fore brake. These are still pretty rare bikes and the epitome of a deluxe post war girls bike. I have a green one and am still in the market for a blue one but my price point is about $1k south of the asking price. Hopefully MLC this year will hold some decent bargains! V/r Shawn





I will sell the red one for $1500..The blue one is just to nice, Bike is almost perfect. I really don't want to sell but 2500 would change my mind..lol

Rick


----------



## Forrest Hawthorne (Jan 28, 2019)

I have a blue panther I'll try to post some pictures of interested


----------

